# George Llewellyn Whenham 1933-2013



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2013)

Obituary Link







George Llewellyn “Llyn” Whenham passed away July 8 in Dawson Creek at age 79. Youngest son of James and Laura Whenham, Llyn was born in Carmangay, Alberta. He joined the Royal Canadian Air Force as a young man, and spent many years in the oil patch before joining Immigration Canada. At the time of his retirement, Llyn managed the immigration office in Dawson Creek.

Llyn will be long remembered for his 50 plus years service to the Royal Canadian Legion, his love of sports, and the excellence of the wine and beer he produced in his basement. He and his wife, Gail, shared a delight in gardening and culinary adventure and a profound love of animals.

Llyn is survived by his beloved Gail, his children: Llynne, Judith, and Steven, and by one of his three brothers, Donald Whenham. Llyn has four grandchildren: Tyler, Spencer, Elizabeth, and Jessie as well as five great grandchildren. His many nieces and nephews will remember his kindness and his great sense of humour. His sister-in-law, Doris Clark, and her family will remember him with love always.

In lieu of flowers, donations to the Dawson Creek SPCA or to The South Peace Hospice/Palliative Care Society in his name would be much appreciated. There will be no funeral service as per Llyn’s request; a memorial will take place at a future date.


----------

